# ATItool startup timings



## hedz (Sep 12, 2005)

ATItool won't load my memory timings for the profile "oc" at startup, only manualy.
Is there to load mem timings at startup?
In the propreties from the oc profile I have all options selected.
I have an X800XL from gecube
please help
thank you


----------



## hedz (Sep 12, 2005)

sorry...
it's a problem only at beta version


----------

